# DIY sutures in friends head *graphic*



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

My buddy last weekend had a "hold my beer and watch this" moment... he hit his head on a concrete birdbath.
He refused to go to the ER and was going to super glue the wound shut... I told him to come to my house and I would fix him up right... Me and a buddy injected him with lidocaine and put 5 stitches in his forehead
We have given two other people sutures before but not on a face..
Turned out really well, he was super happy with it... not to mention it saved him alot of money and time


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

did you use Power Pro or Jerry Brown?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That right there is awesome!!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Use dental floss. That's my go to.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Awesome! 

Just so you cleaned it out real good and watch for infection!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice! I always carry a bag full of sutures. I've had to stitch up several people when the hospital wasn't an option.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

willt said:


> Use dental floss. That's my go to.


Waxed or unwaxed? Mint or flavorless? Nice job. Do you do the removal? Sometimes I wish I had three hands like you have.. Some iodine might be in order. What type of knots do you use?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

haha no fishing line or floss... these were legit suture bought online
they are fairly cheap, worth having the right stuff for something like this

Cleaning is very important, I keep brand new soft tooth brushes in my kit to scrub the wound with peroxide, then go back with single use iodine swabs

any time I have sutured people I insist that they call their dr and get a prescription for antibotics... reduce risk of infection big time


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What was wrong with just using a shop rag and duct tape?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A better option in my opinion















 Help |  Tell a Friend |  Printable Version​ *Skin Stapler Sterile with 35 Staples 35R*

http://www.bbb.org/chicago/business...-international-in-mettawa-il-88009917#bbblogo 




































*Based on 2 review(s)* | *Write your own review*

*Product Description:*
This skin stapler is affordable and simple. It's simplistic design and quality construction provides consistent and reliable performance. It fits comfortably in your hand to enhance control of skin closure and also reduces surgery time.
35 staples preloaded.
Individually sterile 
Lever action staplers are the most popular design on the market
Distinctive staple shuttling feature greatly reduces track friction, a primary cause of jamming.
Short trigger stroke for ease of use and nonstop feed.
Handle design comfortably fits a wide range of hand sizes
Angled head allows visibility of incision to ensure precise staple placement during operation.
Arrow indicator assists in accurate staple alignment
Staple count indicator allows you to view staples remaining to help minimize waste
Quality construction and simple design assure reliable consistent performance.
Staple lines are more likely to prevent leakage of blood or air. 
Regular staples measure 5.7mm x 3.8mm; Wide Staples measure 6.5mm x 4.7mm.

*Product Details:*
*NAME: *SKIN STAPLER,35R,STERILE,EACH

Can be found at a vet supply or hunting dog store...

John


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, maybe not to far in the future you an graduate to doing some home surgeries,,,,, lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sutures are always going to leave a smaller scar than staples. On my face I'd rather have stitches. Staples anywhere else for DYI though.



jtburf said:


> A better option in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Where do you get lidocaine? That is good info and great for an advanced first aid kit. I like the stapler also. Sometimes your too far from a hospital.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Screw the stapler! give me stitches any day! I usually just use super glue anyways haha, and at the hospital they use super glue and charge you $800 for it, but apparently it's "sterile" lol 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

